# new to cervelo RS or R3?



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

hi I am looking at getting a cervelo.
I am a little confused on what i should get.

what would be a better frame a 2009 R3 or 2009 RS / RS sl? or may be S2?
I am 180 lbs and do mostly rolling terrain with not too much of long climb.
I am looking for something solid and rigid.which one would you recommand.
I cannot afford the R3 so that is out.

Anyone has the time to direct me.
thank you.


Also I forgot, I am 5'8 i am thinking 54cm am I correct or would 51 be better?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Try the search feature. Also, the Cervelo website has a great forum section under owners that will answer all your questions. I am 200lbs and ride an RS. Love it.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I am partial to the RS, but either way, not a bad decision. Get fitted for the bike, I am thinking more of a 54 cm @ 5'8" because 51 cm frame seems like a big drop. Great time to buy right now since they are 20% off.

I ride the RS, it's set up for a more relaxed ride, where the R3 is set for racing. There is no RS SL, there is a R3 SL. Your post was a little confusing, asking about the R3 saying you can't afford it. The R3 and the S3 are about the same cost.

Agree also with MCF, I hang out on the Cervelo forum (some real characters in there) and you might get better insight. Also, test ride all three bikes.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

sorry did not mean to confuse you. When it come to cervelo I don''t know what I am talking about!!!! oups.

I like the new Rs , but seem to be able to get the r3 2008 cheaper.
that is why I was wondering which one I would be better of buying??

I mostly do club ride, and about 6000 km a year, planing to do a couple of races starting this year.
Just not so keen on the white.


anyway.thank you.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

how is the slc-sl compare to the R3 2008?
I see that the R3 is race oriented and the Rs uses a little less expensive carbon fiber.

what about the SLC-SL that looks really stocky!!


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

No offense meant, but why are you dead seat on a Cervelo if you:
"don't know what I'm talking about"?

Don't get me wrong, they are good bikes, but don't buy a bike just because of the brand on the frame- go ride several and then see what you like.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

well I have a colnago and i want to change.
so I though, i will narrow it down to what i like...and then come and educate myself on this forum.

I have to start somewhere. unfortunately I am from a small town and you cannot go and test ride high end bike here!!, the town only carries, a couple of brand so I am pretty limited.
it is either Cervelo, treck, or giant.

I am not a giant fan nor treck.

Now I am not total ignorant, but I know I want a cervelo I am just trying to figure out which one would fit the type of riding i do.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

You should know fit is most important, not which you can get cheaper. You get a bike for a $1 that fits like sh*t and you will want your $1 back. Test ride all the Cervelo models you are interested in and go from there.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

thank you I have never ridden a bike before.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

jackattack said:


> thank you I have never ridden a bike before.


What? Above you wrote you have a Colnago! I am starting to smell TROLL!!!!


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

a Troll?
not sure what you are talking about.
My Colnago is kind of heavy, and I could get a deal on the cervelo..time to change I have had the colnago for 3 years, and I want to sell it before it gets too old and i would get nothing for it.
I pruchased an R3 by the way, it is in the mail. Not sure why you are refering to TROLL?
this is a forum where we can ask Question.
After reading a little more about the Vervelo I kind of get the picture on all the different models.
Now I am glad I went for the R3 from the review I read , but time will tell.
I have to build it and wait for april to ride it.
thanks anyway.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

jackattack, do not sell your Colnago, you will regret it later.
i've had these:
1) 2008 Cervelo SLC-SL(sold)- great bike- need to be careful with what wheels you get. wheels might make it too stiff. that is what happened to me. sold it. i wish i would have figured out it was the wheels what made it harsh.
2) 2008 R3 (sold)- great over all bike. it does everything well. a little insecure coming downhill. but, overall a great bike.
3) 2007 R3 (sold)- just liike the 2008 R3. sold it for the white look. i wish i still had that color.
4) 2007 Colnago Ep Ale Jet (current)- magic under me. this is by far the best ride for me. perfect geometry and it handles everything well. it just flies down hill. but, heavier than any of the cervelos i've had.
5)2007 Dream HX Navigators color (current)-racing bike. not as comfortable on long rides as the EP, but, magic under me.

enjoy the R3, they are great bikes. but, again, do not sell your Colnago. i am assuming that being only 3 years old, it is carbon or a combination of carbon and aluminum.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

jackattack,
Congradulations, what is the build going to be on the R3; you are also required to post pictures once you get the bike.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks, My colnago is kind of heavy it is carbon/aluminum, I will post a pic tomorrow, as a matter of fact is it in the colnago section.Don't get me wrong I am /was really pleased with my colnago, did a few century on it, and it is really comfy .

Anyway, I wanted to go all carbon.

as for set up. well.
I have FSA os 99 stem
Saddle: selle italia SLR gel Flow
Crank: FSA K force Light carbon with Mega exo ceramic bearing.
Handlebar : K force light compact carbon.
Rest of component on order are the SRAM force 2010, based on review and price /versus performance I went for that, was debating between the dura-ace and the red. but, they are all pretty much comparable, I then went for looks.

Now I am kind of shopping for a set of wheels.

I am debating between, the Ksyrium SL premium/ Black, the easton carbon E90 SLX
or the daily mavic cosmic carbon sl 2010. If anyone has any experience with these wheels, let me know.
I am looking for a everyday wheels, stiff, good bearing/ that can be upgraded. I kind of like high profile/ aero..so my guess for now go to the mavic SL..

I had a pair of zipp 404 clincher but was not happy with them, too fragile.

VOila, i will post Pic as are getting put together


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

wheels: Ligero Ceramic coated=kinlin 30 mm, Ligero hubs, X-ray black spokes. 1430 grams (depends on the drilling) really reasonable $. bullet proof and really fast.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

veloci1 do you have a pic of your bike/wheels?
please and thanks. Just want to check them out.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I rode both the RS and R3. I bought the 2009 R3 and love it. Both are comfortable. The R3 has more snap to it but the RS was also close. 

In 2009, the R3 got a 27.2 seatpost which is nice as it flexes more.
I have seen the R3 framesets for $2400 at various places like Arts and Competitive Cyclist.

Don't get the S2 or SLC unless comfort is not a primary concern. I also bought an S2 and was forced to sell it because I needed more comfort. However, at speed that S2 was fast as hell.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

back to the topic:
a cervelo is about to be born, forget the wheels they are not staying on it was just to get the saddle level, and to take a few measurement.
sound like it is going to fit like a glove.


----------



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

all right making little progress waiting on part.
which fork design do you think I should go for?
just don t like the plain black.


----------

